# Christmas Box



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Each year at our office we hold an ornament exchange--lot of fun with a $10 limit. The standard fare is very ornate to downright funny (i got a reindeer that makes "noise" one year, still a favorite at our house). A few years back i got burned out on looking for the right ornament to buy so i whipped up a slide-top box from some scrap walnut and put a basic red bulb in it. The next year was oak, last year was a cherry. 

For this year, i picked up a small stick of zebra wood a few weeks back, resawed to do continuous grain. 1/4" box joints with 1" spacing. Base & top are wormy maple, and the handle was from gluing my 2 offcuts back together before shaping. Top is a perfect fit, almost too good!! Three coats of Watco teak oil to shade it a bit, with a coat of Johnson's paste wax, buffed with kraft paper. The pics are from the 4 corners to show the continuity of the grain, but the new LED lights in the kitchen don't show well--the sides have the same sheen as the handle. 

There are some mistakes, but SWMBO is trying to get me in the habit of not pointing them out!! Not one of Malcolm's works of art, but i'm pleased for my first shot with truly exotic wood. The zebra was remarkable easy to work with, planed and sanded better than i expected. Used a card scraper for the first time--WOW, i wish i'd been using them from the beginning of time!! I'm probably at $11.00 on the materials--so the ornament that goes in has got to be really cheap.

Merry Christmas!!
earl


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Each year at our office we hold an ornament exchange--lot of fun with a $10 limit. The standard fare is very ornate to downright funny (i got a reindeer that makes "noise" one year, still a favorite at our house). A few years back i got burned out on looking for the right ornament to buy so i whipped up a slide-top box from some scrap walnut and put a basic red bulb in it. The next year was oak, last year was a cherry.
> 
> For this year, i picked up a small stick of zebra wood a few weeks back, resawed to do continuous grain. 1/4" box joints with 1" spacing. Base & top are wormy maple, and the handle was from gluing my 2 offcuts back together before shaping. Top is a perfect fit, almost too good!! Three coats of Watco teak oil to shade it a bit, with a coat of Johnson's paste wax, buffed with kraft paper. The pics are from the 4 corners to show the continuity of the grain, but the new LED lights in the kitchen don't show well--the sides have the same sheen as the handle.
> 
> ...


You did a great job, Earl, I like it a lot. The zebra wood is one of my favorites. Whom ever gets that box will be thrilled. I like the little handle design on top too. What a great Christmas gift, Thanks for posting.

Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can you make us all one?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm with Ross, I want one too. Really nice. Someone is going be very happy.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's vote to see if Earl should make us all one of his great boxes. I'd settle for Cherry if that helps.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I'd like to order a dozen of those boxes at $11 each. I'll even pay shipping! Very nicely done, but I expect you fibbed about the cost of materials.


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

I'll even forgo the ornament inside!
~M


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice box, bud.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice; very nice!

Would/could you post the dimensions of the box "body" and the top and bottom?

Again, very nice use of materials and craftsman-like work.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks all. Pretty much dead on for material cost--paid $18 for the zebra and used half, plus about half a bf of scrap maple. I have enough cherry to make about 300 at least, and with the Incra fence on the router table, shouldn't take too long!!

Ray, the outside dimensions are 3 1/2" high x 5 1/2" wide x 8 3/4" long. Height to width and width to length are both pretty close to 1.6 to 1 ratios, and it works visually. Top & bottom are rabbeted to 1/4" overhang all around, about an 1/8" deep. 

That other piece of zebra may be paired with walnut lid--but i'd put a sealer on the zebra to keep the light color a little more milky and the brown would match the walnut i have a little better.

Herb--i was scared of working the grain, but it worked easily. It has a touch of the brittleness that cedar (or ipe for that matter) has, but i kept every cut backed up and had no tear-out. Didin't try to wander as i resawed it (1" Resaw King) and responded nicely to the carbide cutters on the planer as well, though i did feed at about a 10 to 15 degree angle to the head. The smell is a bonus--almost like a high grade cocoa, makes me want a good truffle!! 

earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is one squared box...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nicely done Earl.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I really like this box. It is just the right size to empty pockets into at night. Wallet, watch. Good job. And thanks for the details, I'm digging out my scraper!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work and the details re dimensions and finish are appreciated.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@greenacres2

Earl: Would appreciate seeing the lid and the base separately. Are they both inset into the box to hold them in place or is there a bottom in the box and the maple is trim? Hope that makes sense. 

Great work.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Impressive, how beautiful turned out to be your Christmas Box! Congrats Earl!!!
Sid.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Attaching Bottom Panel*

Love your choice of woods Earl. Beautiful little box, well done. Would love to see how the top and bottom fit to the box. I have made quite a few small boxes and always have trouble deciding how to attach the bottom panel.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

old55 said:


> Can you make us all one?


Forget any idea of making one for everyone, just get enough wood to make one for everyone and then send it all to me. N


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya done good Earl  she's an eye catcher!!

once you figure out the card scraper, you'll never go back...alot of good vids in YT for putting a hook on em..(the better you get at it, the more you'll be reaching for one)


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

JFPNCM said:


> @greenacres2
> 
> Earl: Would appreciate seeing the lid and the base separately. Are they both inset into the box to hold them in place or is there a bottom in the box and the maple is trim? Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Great work.


Well, i can show the top, but the bottom is glued on. Top & bottom are basically the same, rabbet about 1/8" deep, used a 3/4" straight bit buried in the fence, then snuck up on a good fit. 

Appreciate the compliments, feels good to turn a special piece of wood into something utile--and not screw it up!!

earl


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

neville9999 said:


> Forget any idea of making one for everyone, just get enough wood to make one for everyone and then send it all to me. N


I looked around today Neville--i don't have a shipping box quite the right size. :wink: Will keep checking!! 
earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

greenacres2 said:


> I looked around today Neville--i don't have a shipping box quite the right size. :wink: Will keep checking!!
> earl


ask Doug if you can borrow his boat...


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice work, Earl. Thank you for the inspiration.
I will keep my eyes open for that zebra wood, and if I find some, I will be back here looking again.
David.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@greenacres2

Thank you for the added details. That approach works very well.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> ask Doug if you can borrow his boat...


That wood would look great on the stock of a billiards cue, my cue lathe from the USA has finally cleared customs here in Sydney so I could use some of that timber. N


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

neville9999 said:


> That wood would look great on the stock of a billiards cue, my cue lathe from the USA has finally cleared customs here in Sydney so I could use some of that timber. N


Looking forward to pictures of that. Especially if you could find a way to make it appear to spiral. 
earl


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Attaching Bottom Panel*

Thank You Earl. Much appreciate the update and inspiration. I will definitely try that method. Right at the moment I am making my version of a jewellery box for my wife. It is being made from a very old piece of rosewood. I have devised ways of completing this project, by using a secondary wood wherever possible. Point is I had to fit mouldings around the bottom as there wasn't enough rosewood for everything. I WILL share the project in a separate post when finished.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I will take one, no ornament needed


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> I looked around today Neville--i don't have a shipping box quite the right size. :wink: Will keep checking!!
> earl


You will just have to build one.......out of Zebrawood of course.:grin::grin::grin:

Herb


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Update--we did the "exchange" yesterday--the person that ended up with it was most pleased, and most everyone else (me included) was jealous!!

Checked my lotto ticket this morning Herb--construction of the Zebrawood shipping crate will NOT be starting this week!!

earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> You will just have to build one.......out of Zebrawood of course.:grin::grin::grin:
> 
> Herb


so what is the shipping box for the shipping for the ornament box going to be made from...
more Zebra wood???


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Very pretty! Really nice idea


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

greenacres2 said:


> Looking forward to pictures of that. Especially if you could find a way to make it appear to spiral.
> earl


It will be a little while before the lathes run, but when they do then posting some pics will happen. N


----------

